# Big diff in pax tip % by company



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

How is everyone's market when comparing tipper on Uber vs Lyft?

My last in app tip on Uber was 21 rides ago.

My last 21 rides on Lyft gave me a total of 10 in app tips.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't drive Lyft. I did 11 rides with uber last week and got 6 tips - 5 in the app and one $20 in cash. And one bogus 1 star lol


----------



## Captain Harlock (Oct 25, 2018)

I did the math earlier today out of curiosity. I receive Uber tips 35% of the time and with Lyft I get tipped 39% of the time. I haven't done the math on average tip size by provider but I'm pretty confident Lyft will win by a large margin.

If Lyft was as busy as Uber I'd tell Uber to go pound sand. Uber customer's, especially VIPs, are much more uppity.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Uber tippers decreased for some reason.
Iyft still about 30%.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Very close between the two. The real difference after the tip messages were posted. 
" Gratuities make up a large portion of a drivers income." One small sign hanging from my phone mount (covering the radio, so no music or audio cord suggestions lol) and the other at the back of the center console were the rear pax see it. Front or back seat the pax knows I know they are no longer misinformed. I average at least 20% in tips. 

I have for years had a normal tip sign upfront(saying gratuities are very much appreciated) and starter cash below sign. This immediately improved tips but changing the wording to Gratuities make up a large portion of a drivers income has really made a larger difference. Once you try it you will not go back.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

MoreTips would you mind either posting or private messaging me a pic of your gratuity sign that I could use as an inspiration?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyft has more females, females tip more to the males



MoreTips said:


> Very close between the two. The real difference after the tip messages were posted.
> " Gratuities make up a large portion of a drivers income." One small sign hanging from my phone mount (covering the radio, so no music or audio cord suggestions lol) and the other at the back of the center console were the rear pax see it. Front or back seat the pax knows I know they are no longer misinformed. I average at least 20% in tips.
> 
> I have for years had a normal tip sign upfront(saying gratuities are very much appreciated) and starter cash below sign. This immediately improved tips but changing the wording to Gratuities make up a large portion of a drivers income has really made a larger difference. Once you try it you will not go back.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Could be which company is hurting more for money that week , and what percentage of tips they decide to steal from drivers that week.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Retired folks are the best... never a problem, they don't mess up the car, always great conversations and a tip..


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I Uber has been better for me probably. Because lift is more popular in the poor neighborhoods


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

6 out of my last 10 Lyft rides tipped. 2 out of my last 20 Uber rides tipped.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Of the last 10 passengers I drove for each company:

Uber: 5/10 tipped (50%) 
Lyft: 7/10 tipped (70%)

FWIW: I don't pickup ANY suitcases or bags. I just hit the thingy to open the trunk.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Of the last 10 passengers I drove for each company:
> 
> Uber: 5/10 tipped (50%)
> Lyft: 7/10 tipped (70%)
> ...


What's your secret??


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> What's your secret??


I cut WAY back on driving hours.

When I put in 6 or 8 hrs a day, by the end of my shift I wasn't in the mood to take shit from anyone, so I'm guessing people tipped less.
Now that I'm only taking a few rides per week, I'm less stressed and probably friendlier. LOL

(Just guesses... I have nothing to backup that hypothesis)


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Fact 1 : Its 60 cents a mile to you (or more based on select/plus)
Fact 2 : The rest is just gas money and beer money  Its a random amount that follows no pattern.

There are much better things in life you can focus on, once you accept fact 2.


----------

